# Just getting my head around my early miscarriage after ICSI. Hello all x



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am 34 and we have been trying for over 3 years now. I have 2 children from my previous marriage and my we have male factor fertility issues. These being, low count motility, morphology and increased number of 'round cells' meaning anitbodies i believe. 

As a child dp had an unsuccessful operation to help his testicle descend...if that wasn't enough, he then had an operation to treat a hernia on the other side.   We are led to believe our fertility problems have been a result of this operations damaging his sperm production, and what is produced is abnormal.

We have just been through our first round of ICSI at Bourn Hall in Cambridge. I am an egg sharer and we had 2 top grade and mid range grade embryos transferred 11days ago. I got positives from 4dpt (I had tested the trigger out of my system) and the strongest positive on 6dpt. A few hours later I started to bleed and i bled lightly for 3 days. 

My hpts got lighter and today barely can be seen   The clinic will not let me stop the progesterone until my hpts are clear, so until then the full bleed wont happen as i think the gel is stopping it.

Would love to chat with the like minded and gain support.

S xxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Sumand and welcome to FF

Sorry to hear about your BFN  

I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but the HCG trigger shot you had with your IVF remains in your system for around 8-10 days (sometimes longer), so therefore any early tests you do post transfer could just be picking up the HcG in your blood from triggering not necessarily from a positive pregnancy test.

This is a great place to join - I had 4 BFNs and I learnt something here from every cycle - I've provided some practical links below that may be of help with your next steps:

- male factors forum - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

- learning from your failed cycle - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0 and our negative cycle/inbetween treatment area - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

- Bourn Hall thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326312.0

Please ask if you have any questions or queries

KA xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Summand,

I'm so sorry for what you're going through.  It is truly devastating and the wait is worse.  Keep strong lovely  

We have male factor too following my DH's vasectomy reversal.  Our first cycle I had an early loss at 6 weeks, my second and third I know that something was happening but they weren't meant to be  

Can you get a blood test with your clinic or at your doctor's to see what is happening?  I relied on hpts for my first two cycles and it probably massively prolonged my agony.  I had a blood test on the last try (my Dr won't approve them) and although I found it horrendously detached at least I knew.  Saying that though, I was still getting positive hpts for a week afterwards, which apparently can't happen  

Take care of yourself, wrap yourself up in cotton wool.  I hope that you are ok xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank you so much for replying   Its been a long time since I joined a forum, I just knew this time I need support. 

S xx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear sumand,

Sorry for what you are going through.
I am going through exactly the same as you a very early miscarriage, I tested postitive on Friday 12 sept and on sat 13 sept ( otd). On Monday I started spotting,it's gradually got heavier and heavier as the week when on and thursday passed the embro. My clinc is kings lynn but we do satellite with bourn hall cambridge, so ec and et are done at bourn, but all monitoring is done at kings lynn, they have said to test tomorrow ( Monday) but keep all drugs going ie Crinone gel, til they see the result on Monday, if HPT is still postitive they going to do hcg bloods in the week, to see if I'm still pregnant (as I had two embryos transferred ) but too be honest I cant see another one hanging on in there with all the blood loss. So I'm expecting a negative test tomorrow. I think they just don't want you to stop taking the drugs until they definitely know you have a negative result .

Take care xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucielhasa1 said:


> Dear sumand,
> 
> Sorry for what you are going through.
> I am going through exactly the same as you a very early miscarriage, I tested postitive on Friday 12 sept and on sat 13 sept ( otd). On Monday I started spotting,it's gradually got heavier and heavier as the week when on and thursday passed the embro. My clinc is kings lynn but we do satellite with bourn hall cambridge, so ec and et are done at bourn, but all monitoring is done at kings lynn, they have said to test tomorrow ( Monday) but keep all drugs going ie Crinone gel, til they see the result on Monday, if HPT is still postitive they going to do hcg bloods in the week, to see if I'm still pregnant (as I had two embryos transferred ) but too be honest I cant see another one hanging on in there with all the blood loss. So I'm expecting a negative test tomorrow. I think they just don't want you to stop taking the drugs until they definitely know you have a negative result .
> ...


Aw Lucielhasa, you are nearly the same as me! Im testing in the morning too, seems to make it worse as i want to stop the crinone but tomorrow will be confirmation and I can start to help my body get back to normal xx

I had two transferrd too, but my hpts have gotten lighter to the point where they is even a squinter 

I will be hoping for a good result tomorrow for you hun. Please let me know how you get on, will be praying one has held on in there x

S xxxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Too be honest, I'm not holding any hope as I think it would a miracle if anything is there after the blood loss. The Crinone gel has not held it off?
What day/ date did you go in for et at boune hall cambridge, just wondering if we had same day transfer?


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Have you tested yourself with a hpt? I wish I hadnt, but im such an addict!   My af arrived pretty much on the day, i bled medium flow for about 2-3 days and now it has stopped. So  think that the gel is holding off the full flow unfortunately. From what I have researched, the gel wont stop and mc from happening, and that some women will still get af and others wont. My witch just wont be held back!  

I went in for my transfer on Tues 9th Sept, when did you go in hun? xxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Your right the gel will not stop it. Yes I tested last weekend,  my transfer was on the Wednesday, the day after yours. It will prob come more after you stop the gel. 
I just think if you know that it's going to come, let it come and go and then we are a step closer to starting it again. I know it's hard but try and be postitive, one day at a time


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, im dreading that as its my birthday weekend and my dp was taking me away for the weekend! Typical the withdrawal from the crinone should be in full swing by then  

So you havent tested for a whole week?! I envy your will power   I will still be hoping for you. When I spoke to the nurse at the clinic she said that its very common to bleed with an ivf pregnancy   

Did you go in the tuesday before transfer? (strange question i know!) xxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

No I last tested on Thursday 18 sept, which was postitive although I have explained to my nurse what I have lost and she said its likely to be negative tomorrow.

No I wasn't at Bourne the Tuesday before as we ha our egg collection in May. This was a FET why??


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Are you using those weird pipette type test they gave you? I couldnt get my fuzzy head around it to begin with! 

I asked as I met  lady who was due to have a fet on the tuesday and got sent home as it was rearranged for the weds. I thought it would be weird if you were the lady i met briefly!

I know you prob wont sleep very well, but whatever tomorrow brings I hope you have strength and good supportive people around you xxxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I ve been using first response testing( the early ones) 

It's funny you should say, although it was not me, but when they called me to say when I should come they originally told me Tuesday and called back and told me Wednesday!!  Maybe they done the same with the other lady got their days in a muddle.
This may sound funny but I kind of hope it will be negative tomorrow because I can't see how it could be postitive, if it is postitive they want to do bloods and that just raises more hope, i just need a line to be drawn underneath it and not for it to be drawn on more if it's not going too be good news.

Good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

It does sound like they got muddled at some point. Pretty emotional and important situation to get muddled with, but we are all human.

I was using them too, spent so much money on them it was silly really. I kept kidding myself thinking maybe some have better dye in etc. Totally trying to kid myself! 

Theres even a part of me that a a second line will pop up tomorrow!     I agree,needing to move on from it all is a very important part of the process xxxx 

I will be keeping an eye on this tomorrow to see how you get on x


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi sumand, well I tested this morning and we still have a line, still a strong one, thought it would be either a slight line or a negative result. Waiting for clinic to call, prob have to go in for bloods now.

How did you get on?

Lucie x


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Im really pleased for you, I had a good feeling xx

I had my negative, as expected xxxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry, least you can now come off the Crinone gel and maybe you will get a proper bleed. 
Are you going to have another go?
Do u live near cambridge?
Clinic have called and I ve got to go in for bloods this afternoon, they will get the results back today and we will have a good idea of what's going on.
Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

I just want to get my body back to normal now. Really glad I can stop the progesterone. Im really rooting for you! I hope the blood results are really good and this continues as a healthy and happy time for you xxx

I tried to find out it my recipient had been successful but she hasn't called and was supposed to on friday. I would like to share with her again but we will see hoe things go. Shuld get my follow up appointment through at some point. I doubt I will get another try this year xx Until then we will try naturally and hope for a miracle. 

S xx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes I think you are right getting your body back to normal is the best thing you can do.
Hopefully your recipient has had a positive result, although, maybe not likely if she hasn't contacted the clinic. Then you maybe able to do egg share next year. They normally like to leave six months before another egg collection, but I'm sure they will give time spans on your follow up appointment.  

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Urgh! The thought of six months is not good!   We shall see, got to keep focussed, there is still that small chance each month I guess.

Wishing you all the luck in the world, will be keeping my fingers crossed for that blood test result xx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, yes there is always a chance as each month passes. Surprising how quickly six months can go, we hav got Christmas in between ! 

Have blood test done today and it was 191 hcg, but they said it is low however got to go back on wednesday(48 hours) to see if it doubles, or goes down. Should get results Wednesday afternoon. I don't hold out much hope as the figure is low.


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Keep positive! I remember I got similar with my son (11 years ago!) They werent happy about my numbers, even after a wekk! He is now nearly as tall as me, so don't give up yet!

Still holding hope for you and the little miracle xxxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi sumand,

Just thought I would give you a update. Had second bloods done today and hcg has dropped as expected, just got to go early pregancy clinc for scan to check everything has gone on Monday. Loving forward now to starting treatment again November/December time.

Hope you are ok and feeling a little brighter xxx
Lucie


----------



## burylad (Sep 9, 2014)

Hiya,  really sorry to hear about that. As a guy I've got low sperm count and motility due to undecended testicle as a baby but got it repaired but dr said that was causimng low sperm mine being 2 mil wish you best of luck and hope you get BFP


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucie x

I'm sorry to hear that, I know what you mean about getting your body back. I'm still waiting to bleed again after stopping the progesterone, only to be told today by the nurse that I may not at all and go back to my cycles eventually!  

Do you have any frozen or are you starting all over again. I hope I am doing it again this year. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed. We could be cycle buddies  

Hi Burylad,and welcome. My dp has the same and struggles with the fact I have to go trough all this to get our dream. I'm wishing you lot's of luck 

S xxx


----------



## Lucielhasa1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi sumand,

I haven t got any frozen, so will be starting from fresh again, not sure exactly when it will be as depending on when I get my next AF, also I don't really want e/c and e/t around dec as Im a hairdresser and it will be a nightmare getting time off etc, so may try and time it fir january when i can get time off more easily. We may end up being cycle buddies.

wishing you lots of luck xx


----------

